# Posting stories?



## PheonixStar (Dec 9, 2009)

Okay, so... let's see... long story short?

I write erotic WoW fanfic. I was steered this way thanks to the story I'm currently writing about a Tauren and a Night Elf. I was told to contact a name that doesn't exist on the forums.

Can someone please steer me the right direction to be able to post stories? Where/how do I get started doing so?

Is it okay to post non-furry WoW fanfic?

Erm, them's the important questions!

Oh... and will I be forgiven typos and fragment sentences? :shock:


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 9, 2009)

Are you asking how to upload stories to FurAffinity?
First you have to make an account.  Once you have that, there's a link that says 'submit' at the left side of the screen (under 'Nav Links', right below the banner).  Then just follow directions.
And yes, you can post any kind of story you like to the main site.
Hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 9, 2009)

Is it separate from my forum account? Because I tried to login and it said my user wasn't found (or something like that...).

Thanks for your help. 

Is there someplace I can post that they're WoW fanfic, or just post and let people stumble across them on their own?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, it's separate from the forum account.
I would say, just tag it as having to do with WoW (there's a place where you can put in tags for the story, so if you add things like WoW, tauren, night elf, etc., people will get the idea).


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2009)

The forum and main site are separate entities and do not share the same database.


Create an account on the main site and simply click on "submit". From there the process should be rather self-explanatory.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 9, 2009)

Okay, got my first story up. Methinks that most of my stories won't be postable. They're pretty long (novella length at minimum, aside from the one I posted). But we'll see, heh.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2009)

The length of a story shouldn't matter except for scaring off people who only wanted to make a shorter commitment to online text. Though, it is not like there is much exposure anyway.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not sure they'll pass the size limit, actually. Maybe as text files, but then they'll be nearly impossible to read.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2009)

10MB word file? That's nearly two million words if you're using word 97-2003. That's a rather long story.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 9, 2009)

Office 2000. I thought I remembered one of them being 9 mb. It's not the longest one, either. Oh, it's 926 KB, not MB, lol. 

*sigh* sleep deprived, sorry.

I fingered it out, and I arez posting like a fool. I posted the Big Dog and it went through, no problemo, piece of cake. Yay!


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 9, 2009)

Alright, so sorry... more questions.

Does "views" mean how many people downloaded it, or how many people clicked the link to see what it was about?

I understand there's a way to upload straight to the site so they don't have to download? Is this doable? Do I understand correctly that it's only very small files?

Thanks for all the n00b assistance!


And what is "put in scraps"??


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2009)

Views means how many people clicked on the link. Views is not very important to a writer, because you have no way of knowing if they even read the piece of literature.


You can upload literature files directly to the site by using .txt format. FA has a parser or some such thing that will read and post what the .txt file contains. This parser interprets some BBCode (what you have here on the forums), such as bold, italics, and underline. When uploading in .txt format, I greatly suggest using UTF-8 encoding. The size limit for these type of files are the same as normal, except (in my opinion) as you increase the length of the file, it becomes harder to read due to the massive wall of text, small text size FA uses, and the fact it's one continual story on a webpage. Some people do not know how to increase their browser's text size.

Scraps is a separate sub gallery, if you will, of your main gallery. Things within this gallery are not shown when someone clicks "view gallery", but instead only when they click "Scraps" up near the top of your user page. "Put in scraps" quite literally will section the submission under your scraps section.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, Xipoid. 

I appreciate you guys all being so patient with my questions.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 10, 2009)

One last piece of advice: wait until the weekend or next week to post. The servers are all running terribly slowly right now, as everyone's recovering from the site having been down. It's not a good time to try and do _anything_.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 10, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> One last piece of advice: wait until the weekend or next week to post. The servers are all running terribly slowly right now, as everyone's recovering from the site having been down. It's not a good time to try and do _anything_.




I wanted to make a snarky remark about you being a philistine, but I can't seem to settle on anything.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 10, 2009)

Too late, I already uploaded them. I did a couple last night, most this morning. It was early, most peeps are at work. 

Sorries.


----------



## Atrak (Dec 10, 2009)

PheonixStar said:


> Too late, I already uploaded them. I did a couple last night, most this morning. It was early, most peeps are at work.
> 
> Sorries.



Haha! No worries, man  . I'm getting the feeling that I'm going to like your stories, however bad the grammar is  .

I remember when I was a noob on here, ohhh....about two or three months ago ^^ . I posted a story directly on the forum, inside a thread (two, actually) XD . Hopefully my noobish days are mostly over  .


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh dear! How big was the lynch mob? :shock:


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, if you already got them through, consider yourself lucky! :O I can't view anything right now, nor have I been able to since about 10 AM this morning.


----------



## Atrak (Dec 11, 2009)

PheonixStar said:


> Oh dear! How big was the lynch mob? :shock:



Two. Ren and Panzer, and they were quite enough ^^ .


----------

